# Looking for options for deer meat smoking



## moxct (Jan 2, 2014)

Was hoping some of you would share your ideas for smoking deer meat.  I have an electric smoker I'm dying to try.  So how do you do it?

What type of marinate or rub do you use?

What cut of of meat?

What temp, how long?

What type of smoke?

Any special instructions?

Thanks in advance for your ideas!!!


----------



## bertman (Jan 2, 2014)

I won't smoke venison without bacon strips on top. I'm afraid it would dry out.

I smoked a couple of small roasts for my mom, dad, and sister on Christmas day. I marinated them and injected them with a brine made from some local outfit called the Game Changer. Then I used a rub from another local supplier that includes coffee, but added thyme and brown sugar as well.

I smoked them at 225, but an hour-and-a-half later the IT was already 170. I don't like it to get past 155. Next time they get smoked for an hour or two at MUCH lower temps before raising the temp. I thought they were overcooked, but my (extended) family LOVED them! They were still moist, just not pink enough for my taste.

There is some great info here about venison roasts. Use the search feature, that's what I did for those two roasts, since they were the first I'd done on my MES. But whatever you do, _DON'T_ overcook the venison. It deserves better.


----------



## moxct (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.  I'm doing the bacon wrap as we speak.  Also as a seasoned venison eater, my wife and I like it rare anyway.  My Masterbuilt Sportsmen Elite comes with a meat temp probe and a remote so I can view the temp from the living-room. Nice feature.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 9, 2014)

For a  different taste you could do a canadian bacon style or a pastrami.


----------



## moxct (Jan 9, 2014)

Good idea


----------

